# Living in the land of the Unicorn tonight



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

We all get Unicorns every once in a while but I’ve never gotten a streak of them!

When you login to DD in my market the AI must say “fresh fish” and dump crappy offers on you that no one has taken to see if they’ve caught a sucker on the line. Tonight I spent the first 20 minutes declining 3 “PizzaSlut” offers, then 4 “Mick Donkeys”, then turned down the privilege of delivering 3 Chipotle “Butt Burners”. Typical.

Then the magical, mythical Unicorns appeared.

WTF a $44 shop and pay for 16 items and 4 miles. I hate shop & pay and only do them if it’s less than 5 items and pays well but for $44 I’ll give it a go! Thru some miracle the store had all the items and I was able to find them quickly. Offer acceptance to drop off was 40 minutes. 
I drop off #1 and immediately get Unicorn 2. $17.50 to drop of a restaurant order 3 miles. It ends up being a high value large order. Foods ready at pick up and quick delivery. After completion $17.50 grows to $29!!! Offer acceptance to drop off 20 minutes.
I drop off Unicorn 2 and immediately get Unicorn 3. A high end steakhouse restaurant offer of $22.50 for 2.5 miles! At the drop off $22.50 turns into $33! Offer Acceptance to drop off 30 minutes.
1.5 hours and $106! Unicorns are rarer and rarer these days. In 8700 deliveries I’ve never had 2 Unicorns back to back let alone 3. If only every night could be like this. I can do another 8700 deliveries and never have 3 in a row like that again!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My guess is, many drivers gave up and capitulated...leaving you with some actual pay.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> My guess is, many drivers gave up and capitulated...leaving you with some actual pay.


which is the way it SHOULD be.
The planets aligned and all the ants needed to call mom for gas money -- all at the same time.
Buy a lottery ticket. 
You're on a streak.
NEVER dis a streak.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

Last night was good in outskirts of Dallas for me too. Made $136 in 3 1/2 hours. One was a double p/u from the same restaurant 10 miles for $20. After drop off and tip it was $43. Had a couple other unicorns like this. It was a good night. 😁😁


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> We all get Unicorns every once in a while but I’ve never gotten a streak of them!
> 
> When you login to DD in my market the AI must say “fresh fish” and dump crappy offers on you that no one has taken to see if they’ve caught a sucker on the line. Tonight I spent the first 20 minutes declining 3 “PizzaSlut” offers, then 4 “Mick Donkeys”, then turned down the privilege of delivering 3 Chipotle “Butt Burners”. Typical.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that happens when you are on the board of directors...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Both Saturday and Sunday evening, on the tail end of the dinner rush, they did the pause thing, and since I was actually pretty well done for the night both times, I selected end dash, and they said but its busy out there.
And I selected End Dash.
I wonder if they actually monitor who, and how often someone selects end dash instead of resume dash.
Maybe if you end the dash enough times, the AI will learn not to pause you...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yeah, that happens when you are on the board of directors...


Don’t tell the Dashers Council at your next meeting. They’ll suggest a cap on offers and recommend DD keep all tips! Then, DD can say the drivers asked for this.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Both Saturday and Sunday evening, on the tail end of the dinner rush, they did the pause thing, and since I was actually pretty well done for the night both times, I selected end dash, and they said but its busy out there.
> And I selected End Dash.
> I wonder if they actually monitor who, and how often someone selects end dash instead of resume dash.
> Maybe if you end the dash enough times, the AI will learn not to pause you...


I would think they would give you a pass on pauses. Did you say something to anger them at the last Drivers Council meeting?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

wow seamus 8000+ deliverys god bless


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I haven't made $100 in the past 2 or 3 weeks on DD. I had a few high trips before that paid 40-50$. Recently everything is $2-3 so literally everything gets declined.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

This evening I had an offer to pick up at a gas station for a list of 16 items of candies, chips and drinks. 

Thought it was piece of cake job.

The store clerk does not know how to handle it, he had to call his manager to ask how to do it. 

He asked if I can do the shopping for him as he was so busy with other customers in and out of store all the time. 

Long story short, I found 30% of items, spent almost 50 minutes in the store to watch how this order should have been declined in first place. 

Another charity night or someone will call it a sucker's night.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> This evening I had an offer to pick up at a gas station for a list of 16 items of candies, chips and drinks.
> 
> Thought it was piece of cake job.
> 
> ...


That’s how most of them go!


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Sometimes Doordash seems streaky and childish. If you decline a bit too many, then they keep offering $3-4 orders. But if you take a decent order, they might reward you next time with double digit $ orders.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Everybody loves a good 🦄


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Everybody loves a good 🦄
> 
> View attachment 644783


What was the initial pay showing?
What is this On-Time at customer extra pay? - I am 99% on time (should be 100%) and have never gotten that.
And setup? I guess it was a catering order?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> What was the initial pay showing?
> What is this On-Time at customer extra pay? - I am 99% on time (should be 100%) and have never gotten that.
> And setup? I guess it was a catering order?


The pay showing was $16 and change. The on time pay is a catering order thing. There wasn’t anything to set up. It was all box lunches. Boston Market always has a setup pay but I’ve never had to set anything up.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Sometimes Doordash seems streaky and childish. If you decline a bit too many, then they keep offering $3-4 orders. But if you take a decent order, they might reward you next time with double digit $ orders.


I speak exclusively from my own experience as a proud 5-and-below-percenter: doesn’t matter how many you decline. You get whatever offers they have. I get the same percentage of bad pings I had when my percentage was over 50. In fact I went from 50 to 8 in one day. One. Day. Just stopped taking $1/mile and only took $2/mile with an occasional $1.50. So this is FOMO at its best.


----------

